# Calabria - New Area Attrezzata



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao tutti, for anyone thinking about going down to Sicily for the winter, or anyone mosing around Calabria, a useful newly opened area attrezzata in Tropea, a beautiful part of the coast:
www.borgosulporto.com

saluti,
eddied

Hi Peter :wave:


----------



## 103374 (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for that Eddie, and the list of must see's on a previous post.
Near Lake Garda at the moment, then Verona and Venice.
Plan on going down to Sicily for the winter but still flexible.


----------

